# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Qualcomm Module 4.1 250+ Model Added More then More (15th April 2019)

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm V 4.1*                                  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm v4.1 *  **   *[X] Release Note Miracle Falcon Qualcomm v4.1* [+] Huawei Update.app Package to Raw Xml
[+] Ability to Analyse Gpt Partition Manually
[+] Support for Newer Update.app Extraction
[+] Asus Screen Locks Disable / Enable
[+] Lenovo Screen Locks Disable / Enable
[+] Coolpad Screen Locks Disable / Enable
[+] Encrypted / Non Encrypted Supported 
[+] Huawei Lock Status Check while Flash
[+] 6 Different Methods to Disable/Enable Encrypted Locks
[+] Direct Patch Screenlocks in Fw Package
[+] Improved Qualcomm Forensic in Edl
[+] Read info / Unlock
[+] Remove Frp / Factory Reset
[+] Read Write Qcn
[+] Read Write Reset Efs
[+] Enable Diag
[+] Read Write Erase Fw
[+] Remove Screenlocks with Data Loss 
[+] Imei Repair
[+] Read Contacts/Sms/Call Logs     *NEW SUPPORTED MODELS*   [+] General Mobile GM4G
[+] General Mobile GM4GD
[+] General Mobile GM5
[+] General Mobile GM5 PLus
[+] General Mobile GM5 PLusD
[+] General Mobile GM5D 
[+] Gionee e7 16g
[+] Gionee e7 32g
[+] Gionee e7l
[+] Gionee f103s
[+] Gionee f6
[+] Gionee m3s
[+] Gionee m7 power
[+] Gionee s10 lite
[+] Gionee s10c
[+] Gionee v6l 
[+] Haier 6150e
[+] Haier 6171e
[+] Haier g101
[+] Haier l50
[+] Haier l61
[+] Haier l7 
[+] Highscreen d10a
[+] Highscreen d10a
[+] Highscreen e43n
[+] Highscreen e43n
[+] Highscreen i7a
[+] Highscreen i7a 
[+] Huawei Ale-l04
[+] Huawei Ath-al00
[+] Huawei Ath-cl00
[+] Huawei Ath-tl00
[+] Huawei Ath-ul00
[+] Huawei Ath-ul01
[+] Huawei Ath-ul06
[+] Huawei Cam-al00
[+] Huawei Cam-l32
[+] Huawei Che1-cl10
[+] Huawei Che1-cl20
[+] Huawei Che1-l04
[+] Huawei Chm-cl00
[+] Huawei G6-c00
[+] Huawei G6-l11
[+] Huawei G6-l22
[+] Huawei G6-l33
[+] Huawei G6-u00
[+] Huawei G6-u10
[+] Huawei G6-u251
[+] Huawei G6-u34
[+] Huawei G615-u10
[+] Huawei G620-l72
[+] Huawei G620-l75
[+] Huawei G620-ul01
[+] Huawei G620s-l01
[+] Huawei G621-tl00
[+] Huawei G630-u00
[+] Huawei G630-u10
[+] Huawei G630-u20
[+] Huawei G630-u251
[+] Huawei G660-l075
[+] Huawei G7-l01
[+] Huawei G7-l02
[+] Huawei G7-l03
[+] Huawei G7-l11
[+] Huawei G7-tl00
[+] Huawei G7-ul20
[+] Huawei G730-u30
[+] Huawei G760-l01
[+] Huawei G760-l03
[+] Huawei G760-l11
[+] Huawei G760-tl00
[+] Huawei H1511
[+] Huawei H1512
[+] Huawei H30-c00
[+] Huawei Honor dli-l22
[+] Huawei Honor dli-l42
[+] Huawei Kii-l03
[+] Huawei Kii-l05
[+] Huawei Kii-l21
[+] Huawei Kii-l22
[+] Huawei Kii-l23
[+] Huawei Kii-l33
[+] Huawei Kiw-al10
[+] Huawei Kiw-l22
[+] Huawei Kiw-tl00
[+] Huawei Kiw-tl00h
[+] Huawei Kiw-ul00
[+] Huawei Rio-al00
[+] Huawei Rio-cl00
[+] Huawei Rio-l01
[+] Huawei Rio-l02
[+] Huawei Rio-l03
[+] Huawei Rio-tl00
[+] Huawei Rio-ul00
[+] Huawei S8-701u
[+] Huawei Sc-cl00
[+] Huawei Scc-u21
[+] Huawei Scl-al00
[+] Huawei Scl-cl00
[+] Huawei Scl-l01
[+] Huawei Scl-l02
[+] Huawei Scl-l03
[+] Huawei Scl-l04
[+] Huawei Scl-l21
[+] Huawei Scl-l32
[+] Huawei Scl-tl00
[+] Huawei Scl-tl10
[+] Huawei Scl-tl10h
[+] Huawei Scl-u23
[+] Huawei Scl-u31
[+] Huawei T1-a21l
[+] Huawei Vns-al00
[+] Huawei Y530-u00
[+] Huawei Y530-u051
[+] Huawei Y550-l01
[+] Huawei Y550-l02
[+] Huawei Y550-l03
[+] Huawei Y560-cl00
[+] Huawei Y560-l01
[+] Huawei Y560-l02
[+] Huawei Y560-l03
[+] Huawei Y560-l23
[+] Huawei Y625-u03
[+] Huawei Y625-u13
[+] Huawei Y625-u21
[+] Huawei Y625-u32
[+] Huawei Y625-u43
[+] Huawei Y625-u51
[+] Huawei Y635-cl00
[+] Huawei Y635-l02
[+] Huawei Y635-l03
[+] Huawei Y635-l21
[+] Huawei Y635-tl00
[+] Huawei LDN-l21 
[+] Infinix x553-w82918
[+] Infinix x608-lte 
[+] Intex Aqua 4g
[+] Intex Aqua fish
[+] Intex Elyt e1 
[+] K-Touch Touch3 
[+] Karbon opium n7
[+] Karbon opium n9
[+] Karbon titanium s1+ 
[+] Lanix l1000
[+] Lanix l1050
[+] Lanix l400
[+] Lanix l610
[+] Lanix l900
[+] Lanix l950
[+] Lanix lt500 
[+] Lava eg840
[+] Lava eg841
[+] Lava eg932
[+] Lava iris 406q
[+] Lava qpad r704 
[+] Lenovo A3910e70
[+] Lenovo A3910t30
[+] Lenovo A816
[+] Lenovo B8080-f
[+] Lenovo B8080-h
[+] Lenovo K30-e
[+] Lenovo K30-t
[+] Lenovo K30-tm
[+] Lenovo K30-w
[+] Lenovo K32c30
[+] Lenovo K910e
[+] Lenovo K910l
[+] Lenovo K910ss
[+] Lenovo K920
[+] Lenovo P1a42
[+] Lenovo P1c58
[+] Lenovo P1c72
[+] Lenovo P2a42
[+] Lenovo P2c72
[+] Lenovo Pb1-750m
[+] Lenovo Pb1-750n
[+] Lenovo Pb1-770m
[+] Lenovo Pb1-770n
[+] Lenovo Pb2-690m
[+] Lenovo S60-a
[+] Lenovo S60-t
[+] Lenovo S60-w
[+] Lenovo S856
[+] Lenovo S90-a
[+] Lenovo S90-e
[+] Lenovo S90-t
[+] Lenovo S90-u
[+] Lenovo Tb-8504f
[+] Lenovo Tb-8504x
[+] Lenovo Tb-8704f
[+] Lenovo Tb-8704x
[+] Lenovo Tb-x304f
[+] Lenovo Tb-x304l
[+] Lenovo Tb-x704f
[+] Lenovo Tb-x704l
[+] Lenovo Tb3-8703f
[+] Lenovo Tb3-8703x
[+] Lenovo X2pt5
[+] Lenovo X3a40
[+] Lenovo X3c50
[+] Lenovo X3c70
[+] Lenovo Z2
[+] Lenovo Z2t
[+] Lenovo Z90-3
[+] Lenovo Z90-7
[+] Lenovo Z90a40
[+] Lenovo Zuk-z1 
[+] M4 SS4452
[+] M4 SS4456 
[+] Meizu M1721
[+] Meizu M721q 
[+] Micromax A092
[+] Micromax A121
[+] Micromax E455
[+] Micromax E457
[+] Micromax E471
[+] Micromax E4816
[+] Micromax E4820
[+] Micromax E483
[+] Micromax Hs2
[+] Micromax Q400
[+] Micromax Q415
[+] Micromax Q416
[+] Micromax Q4202
[+] Micromax Q4251
[+] Micromax Q450
[+] Micromax Q469
[+] Micromax Q491 
[+] Motorola XT1620
[+] Motorola XT1621
[+] Motorola XT1622
[+] Motorola XT1624
[+] Motorola XT1625
[+] Motorola XT1626
[+] Motorola XT1680
[+] Motorola XT1684
[+] Motorola XT1687 
[+] Nokia Rm-1013
[+] Nokia Ta-1000
[+] Nokia Ta-1003
[+] Nokia Ta-1021
[+] Nokia Ta-1024
[+] Nokia Ta-1025
[+] Nokia Ta-1027
[+] Nokia Ta-1029
[+] Nokia Ta-1033
[+] Nokia Ta-1039
[+] Nokia Ta-1044
[+] Nokia Ta-1053 
[+] Oneplus 2
[+] Oneplus one
[+] Oneplus x 
[+] Panasonic Eluga raymax
[+] Panasonic P95 
[+] Phicomm C630
[+] Phicomm E651
[+] Phicomm E653 
[+] Prestigio Pmt3277 
[+] Rivo Pz1
[+] Rivo Pz10
[+] Rivo Pz8 
[+] SmartFren A16c3h
[+] SmartFren A26c4h
[+] SmartFren B16c2h
[+] SmartFren B26d2h
[+] SmartFren C46b2g
[+] SmartFren C46b2h
[+] SmartFren G36c1g
[+] SmartFren I46d1g
[+] SmartFren I56d2g 
[+] Swipe Elite Envy
[+] Swipe Elite Plus
[+] Swipe Elite Power 
[+] Symphony H300 plus
[+] Symphony Z10
[+] Symphony Zvi 
[+] Tecno N5s 
[+] Vertex Impressaction
[+] Vertex Impressgrip
[+] Vertex Impresstor 
[+] Manual Model Count : 1100+
[+] Automatic Loader Selection for 270+ Variants : 
[+] MSM8992 : 3 Variants
[+] MSM8994 : 4 Variants
[+] MSM8996 : 5 Variants
[+] MSM8x26 : 2 Variants
[+] SDM660  : 9 Variants
[+] MSM8916 : 26 Variants
[+] MSM8226 : 1 Variants
[+] MSM8909 : 55 Variants
[+] MSM8917 : 22 Variants
[+] MSM8936 : 24 Variants
[+] MSM8937 : 32 Variants
[+] MSM8952 : 20 Variants
[+] MSM8953 : 23 Variants
[+] MSM8974 : 8 Variants
[+] MSM8998 : 5 Variants
[+] MSM8064 : 2 Variants
[+] MSM8064T: 1 Variants
[+] MSM8930 : 1 Variants
[+] MSM8960 : 1 Variants
[+] MSM8976 : 14 Variants
[+] MSM8x10 : 6 Variants
[+] MSM8929 : 5 Variants  Note: In Some Cases Automatic Detection Detects but Fails to boot,
you Must Manually Select Model in that case or Use Factory mbn  *BR [SV]'S MIRACLE TEAM  *     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **   **       *Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key*   *# No Need Login Auto Login* *# All Free Packs Available* *# No Need buy Other Dongle or Card*    **  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

